
Learning Probabilities: Towards a Logic of Statistical Learning - sel1
https://arxiv.org/abs/1907.09472
======
randcraw
I'm intrigued but confused. Is this meant to be a practical advancement in
learning? What does it achieve that's new?

At first glance, it seems like if you know little or nothing about the
accuracy of an assertion, you can't assess its truth without acquiring more
info about it from 'outside' your closed world. No formal method can change
this.

So is this method a better way to manage your _lack_ of knowledge? Perhaps to
better choose what question(s) to ask to resolve your uncertainty?

